# Which Budget EF Prime?



## serenaur (Apr 13, 2017)

I’m in the market for a low cost (sub €/$350) prime and am a bit unsure of what to go for. My current gear is in my sig but I’ve come to terms with the fact (or maybe my wallet has) that I will be purchasing a 1DXII in the next few months. Ideal combined photo and video camera for my needs in one package that works with native lenses that I already own but maybe that’s another thread entirely…

The prime I buy will be a general purpose lens. For my current work I mainly use my 24-70, 100 macro and 70-200 so the prime is just for when I want to grab some family snaps or take a camera out with me without a load of lenses. I do want to go faster than f2 though.

My current 50 1.8 is leaving me cold. It’s not been treated well and has softened quite a bit since new thanks to not being babied. I’m tempted to just get the newer 50 1.8 STM and be done with it, especially considering the STM will be great with the video autofocus on the 1DXII. Another part of me wants to go up to the 50 1.4 but I can’t help but think a replacement will be rumoured/announced soon and reports of its fragility are putting me off a bit as I generally don’t baby my stuff. I’m also curious to try the 85 1.8 but I wonder if it’ll be too long for general walking around and again, it’s a pretty old lens now with reportedly slow AF not ideal for chasing an active toddler around with. 

My budget doesn’t stretch to the Sigma, Zeiss or Tamron 50’s around the €/$500 mark so they’re all out. The pre-owned market in Germany is a bit bizarre in my experience. Prices for pre-owned stuff is generally close enough to new prices to just pay the little extra and go new anyway so barring a stroke of luck, scouring the pre-owned market for a deal is out too. There’s also a cashback deal on both the 50 1.4 and 85 1.8 at the moment which doubly negates the second hand market for these lenses.

I guess this is just a long winded way of asking if in my position you’d buy a new Canon 50 1.4/85 1.8 today or just buy the 50 1.8 STM and sell it when the eventual successor to the current 50 1.4 is released. I know I’m splitting hairs over a couple of hundred euros in comparison to the cost of the 1DXII but it’s precisely the purchase of the 1DXII that is prompting the penny pinching here!


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll start with: Waiting for the EF 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM (believed to be an EF 50 f/1.4 (nano) USM II) is a bad idea. You will wait a potentially long time (certainly not in 2017) and it will not be under $350. That's a $500-ish lens at launch.

So if I heard the rest right:

1) Application = walkaround with the family --> 50mm at the longest
2) Cost = $350-ish or cheaper
3) Faster than f/2
4) Quick AF for kids
5) Must be EF for your FF camera

You will be hurting for options with the combo of [faster than f/2] + [Canon EF] + [Under $400] + [Autofocus]. One of those constraints needs to give or you are stuck with a simple double-gauss 50 prime, used/refurbs/eBay/craigslist, or _Yongnuo_. Consider loosening up your aperture or price and the field opens up a bit.

That said, here are your options:


Consider an EF 35mm f/2 IS USM refurbished from the Canon Store. It's at the high end of your spend and isn't *faster* than f/2, but it's perfect walkaround material on a FF sensor and the AF is modern/quick/consistent/reliable. This is by far the best option for 'fast focusing on kids' on this list. 


As much as the 50 f/1.8 STM is perfectly fine, STM + focus by wire is not ideal. I'll always rep the EF 50 f/1.4 USM as Canon's best all-around 50mm lens unless you only shoot it wider than f/2, in which case, the 50L is the better tool. The f/1.4's AF is famously jumpy/hunty/nervous, but if you have a good copy and don't bump the front element when it is pushed forward, it's a keeper, but in full candor, shots are generally soft at f/1.4 and need to be stopped down.


The older and lesser talked about 28mm prime -- the EF 28mm f/1.8 USM -- is not the world's sharpest tool, but it's a walkaround FL + f/1.8 + ring USM, so it may suit your needs. You'd need to get it used/refurb'd to get it under your $400.



Don't forget third parties. The older Sigma 50 f/1.4 is in play -- but remember it's from the 'old Sigma' with peeling paint and iffy everything (good optic, but you get what you pay for here). Also, you *might* find someone willing to part with their Tamron 35 or 45 f/1.8 VC lenses for $400-450 -- and those would be stellar for you -- but those are $599 lenses that aren't very old. So $400-450 might be a hard sell. 

- A


----------



## scyrene (Apr 13, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> I'll start with: Waiting for the EF 50mm f/nooneknows IS USM (believed to be an EF 50 f/1.4 (nano) USM II) is a bad idea. You will wait a potentially long time (certainly not in 2017) and it will not be under $350. That's a $500-ish lens at launch.
> 
> So if I heard the rest right:
> 
> ...



+1 and I would go with the 35mm f/2 IS. It's not as fast as requested, but it's a great lens, versatile and good value.


----------



## Frodo (Apr 13, 2017)

The focus on the 85mm f/1.8 is plenty fast - you will not find it limiting. I often shoot it f/2.
Bokeh is good. Only negative is longitudinal chromatic aberration, but I find it distubs only a few images.
I like the small size and fast speed compared to all zooms.
Only you can decide if the focal length is right.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 13, 2017)

Frodo said:


> The focus on the 85mm f/1.8 is plenty fast - you will not find it limiting. I often shoot it f/2.
> Bokeh is good. Only negative is longitudinal chromatic aberration, but I find it distubs only a few images.
> I like the small size and fast speed compared to all zooms.
> Only you can decide if the focal length is right.



+1 that's top of the list for your requirements if you _aren't_ looking for a walkaround lens. 

Some folks live in a short tele world (never use wide lenses) and consider 85mm a short FL for walkaround, but few people in general feel this way. Walkaround to me (and many others on this forum, I would wager) is a 24-something zoom or a prime no longer than 50mm. Any longer primes than that and I hope you aren't traveling anywhere close to a majestic vista, downtown street, interior, etc. such that you can't back up any further.

But yes, that 85 f/1.8 USM is a gem if you can live with that FL for this need.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 13, 2017)

I'm slightly bemused by the fact that someone who is about to purchase a 1DXII is asking about a cheap prime, but then each to their own !

If you're wanting something with a fast aperture that is smaller, cheaper and lighter than your zooms then don't overlook the 50/1.4. It's actually a very good lens, albeit in a somewhat dodgy package. At f/2 it is really pretty good in practical terms across the frame. In comparison I found the 50/1.8II that I tried to be very disappointing mid to edge of frame up to around f/4. 

As others have said the 35/2 IS is very good but may be out of your budget and preferred focal length range.


----------



## serenaur (Apr 16, 2017)

Wow, thanks for the detailed responses!

I hadn’t considered the 35 f2 as it’s a bit out of budget but there’s also a cashback offer on it at the moment which brings it down to the top end of my budget. I’m trying to move away from older lenses such as older Sigma etc. I have a Sigma 15-30 with the peeling paint and while it’s ok, it’s definitely showing its age now and feels quite unrefined compared to my newer lenses.

With regards to AF, I’m currently shooting my toddler with a 5D2 and the aforementioned 50 1.8II so I’m sure that anything I get when paired to a 1DXII is going to blow me away in terms of AF speed. I shot a wedding on a 1DXII last year and that’s what sealed the deal for me on getting one. Just worlds apart from my 5D2 (not that it was a surprise!).

I’m undecided on whether I think 85mm will be too long. I’ve used my 100L a few times for walks in the park etc and found it to be a bit too long but I am keen to try out an 85mm lens at some point.

Definitely some food for thought here, especially now the 35 f2 is in the price range with the cashback offer. Thanks again for the helpful replies!


----------



## IglooEater (Apr 16, 2017)

Can't speak first hand about other options, but I was very pleased going from the 50mm 1,8 II to the STM. It's an awesome little thing; if you are happy with the focal length, I see no way to go wrong with it at $100


----------



## AJ (Apr 16, 2017)

How about stretching the budget a bit for a Canon 35/2 IS or a Tamron 45/1.8 VC. You'll get stabilization, which will help for video.


----------



## Arty (Apr 16, 2017)

Try your 50 on your crop body. That will give you the view of an 85 on a full frame. The 85F1.8 is very sharp and has the fastest AF of any lens I have, with the possible exception of the 35F2IS.
The 35 is more generally useful, so I would go for it. It is very sharp with great AF. Don't look down on the 85F1.8. It is a fine lens and really produces good portraits. However, You can't go wrong with the 35F2IS. If you can see it, you can photograph it with this lens.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 16, 2017)

Arty said:


> Try your 50 on your crop body. That will give you the view of an 85 on a full frame. The 85F1.8 is very sharp and has the fastest AF of any lens I have, with the possible exception of the 35F2IS.
> The 35 is more generally useful, so I would go for it. It is very sharp with great AF. Don't look down on the 85F1.8. It is a fine lens and really produces good portraits. However, You can't go wrong with the 35F2IS. If you can see it, you can photograph it with this lens.



I'd see very little point, in fact no point, in anyone who has the 2.8/100L purchasing a 1.8/85. Quite apart from the virtually indistinguishable difference between the 100 at f/2.8 and the 85 at f/1.8, the 85 seems to be mechanically unable to always pin the same focus point when wide open; it makes meaningful AFMA almost impossible.


----------



## retroreflection (Apr 16, 2017)

Why are you looking for better than f2?
If it is for low light, that DXII vs your 5DII makes up the difference in high ISO performance.
If it is for dof and bokeh, OK.

I think you should get a new 50 1.8 and treat it like the semi-disposable thing it is. When you've mistreated it to the point of your current copy, get another. Anything else is more expensive, and I'm feeling budget is your true constraint.


----------

